# Canidae Grain Free Kibble - Anyone try it?



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I feed mainly raw and a little Innova EVO. However, I'm interested in knowing if anyone has tried the new grain free kibble by Canidae - especially the Salmon or the ALS as the Beef/Fish is lower in protein. The distributor that carries Canidae has great customer service and will deliver weekly to my door.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

The Beef/Fish is not grain free.

I've used the Grain Free ALS as part of my rotation ever since it came out. No complaints. It's the smaller kibble size like old Canidae used to be. I wouldn't buy it if I couldn't get it wholesale, though. Good grief is it expensive in the stores around here!!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh, no wonder it had such low protein...I didn't look at it very close beyond the protein-fat content. Thanks for the info on the Canidae. I like the small kibble size as more kibble fits in a barrel that way.


----------

